# Skier leaves partner behind



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

Fucking moron...


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

More like he was Utaharded


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

> Undaunted and seemingly unaware of his friends’ mishap, the first person continued to the peak of Milly headed to the pre-planned destination. Two groups of Brighton employees not far behind were headed to Wolverine as well and were alerted of the incident via cell phone. *Putting the pieces of the puzzle together they realized the person ahead of themwas involved in the incident and told him he needed to get back to Brighton and check in with the patrol confirming he wasn’t a missing person in the debris. Instead, the person went on to put a lap in Wolverine Bowl*, then exited through the Stupid Chute, eventually making his way back to the Brighton Resort *over an hour later *where he alerted ski patrol personnel that he was safe and accounted for.


Wow, just wow.


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

> Undaunted and seemingly unaware of his friends’ mishap, the first person continued to the peak of Milly headed to the pre-planned destination.


Seemingly unaware.. or seemingly didn't care.. 
What a F'in douchebag! 

"Be weary of the fair weathered friend who runs in the face of danger."


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

they are BOTH douches because all back country access was closed on Sunday for this precise reason. We had a terrible cycle of wind then sun baking then heavy wet snow.. a terrible combo. These guys were at the top of Milly yelling that it was Federal Forrest Land and that their rights were being compromised by Brighton as taxpayers. Obviously at some point they jumped the ropes anyway and went up. The slide/cornice break they triggered went into the inbounds Milly bowl BUT since everyone else was obeying the rope rules it didnt sweep away any innocent folks in bounds. ( THE Milly bowl is inbounds but its a ridge hike off the lift for prime access so in times of severe avvy conditions the hike/bowl will be closed)

Fuck these guys...


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

i don't get how one is "unaware" of an avalanche like only feet behind you... even then, how are you not aware that your partner is missing once you get to your destination?... idiot... or a schemeing buy that wants his friend to die


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well contrary to popular beliefs, avalanches make no to very little sound. Unless they are huge ones. I've set off or been around at least 6 slides this season. The last one being last Saturday where all of North Chute ripped out under my board as I was doing a slope cut to a safe zone. Didn't hear a thing, but watched it fracture and clean out the chute.

So if this dumb ass dropped in and was all "woohoo!" not paying attention, he wouldn't know it slid unless he looked back up hill. He also didn't wait for his partner, nor seemed to care. Lots and lots of things he did wrong, but I don't think he had any idea it slid because he was too "powder hungry" at the time. 

Regardless, the guy is a jerk and an idiot for reacting the way he did.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

They were both mid-40's? I was expecting tall-teed teenagers with that kind of behavior.


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

SpringheelJack said:


> They were both mid-40's? I was expecting tall-teed teenagers with that kind of behavior.


Avalanches don't care how old / experienced you are, or what you wear for that matter!


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

SB4L said:


> Avalanches don't care how old / experienced you are, or what you wear for that matter!



I was gonna same the same thing Springheeledjack...I'm by no means a tall tee wearing, garbage bag sized clothing guy, and not a teen however that comment was stereotypical...

lets look in a different lens: "its probably some mid aged prick that thinks his 7.25 years of experience is all high and mighty":laugh::dunno::cheeky4:

I mean seriously guys the main reason this occured is clearly the fact that it was a skier :laugh:


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

JohnnyBlaze said:


> I mean seriously guys the main reason this occured is clearly the fact that it was a skier :laugh:


Nicely said. LoL


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

MMMRRRAAAHHHHH


----------



## ComicStix (Oct 9, 2009)

They're so stupid! I would of slapped him till he went back to last Saturday.:dunno:


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

thanks cifex. my sentiments exactly


----------

